# 2 cent way easy to make CO2  from your household!



## papabeach1 (Aug 6, 2008)

dry ice, ice cream stores, .75 per lbs, yeah yeah, and co2 to fill in the chamber, oh well,   I was thinking, and I knew theres something easier than that..    yall can do this really easy,  all ya got to have is empty one gallon milk plastic carton..   add lot of sugar,   maybe  half or 2/4 then add water,  and  make a little hole for the tube like usually go to the buds area in flowering room.  the hole should be near the cap top.   now the final process,  drop the yeast in the milk carton, it will begin makin co2 itself less hassle than dry ices!!  put em in the flowering room and plug in the tube to the hole that goes to around the buds,   I hope I helps.   those is brillant I ever though of!


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 6, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> dry ice, ice cream stores, .75 per lbs, yeah yeah, and co2 to fill in the chamber, oh well,   I was thinking, and I knew theres something easier than that..    yall can do this really easy,  all ya got to have is empty one gallon milk plastic carton..   add lot of sugar,   maybe  half or 2/4 then add water,  and  make a little hole for the tube like usually go to the buds area in flowering room.  the hole should be near the cap top.   now the final process,  drop the yeast in the milk carton, it will begin makin co2 itself less hassle than dry ices!!  put em in the flowering room and plug in the tube to the hole that goes to around the buds,   I hope I helps.   those is brillant I ever though of!


Then distill and drink...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Aug 6, 2008)

I tried the old yeast in the bottle trick myself. Didn't seem to do anything for me.


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I tried the old yeast in the bottle trick myself. Didn't seem to do anything for me.


  I agree 100%. This is a very poor method of Co2 induction. In order to benefit from Co2, you must be able to totally control ppm, air circulation/venting, temperatures, ect.
  Yeast and sugar just makes a mess and stinks.. IMO.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

anyone ever use club soda? just check its ph and adjust to your ph level for watering. i havent tried it yet but am going to maybe today.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 6, 2008)

hmm... that was my theory, but is there something we can improve it? cuz we can make beers with these leftovers   let me think of something to push co2 to the tube...  maybe better to use the bucket, and have air pump hang under the lid and seal it really good, plug in the air  pump to run the co2 to the tube? what about this?   its 2-cent theory project pls help everybody out...


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2008)

tanks, regulators, emitters, thermostatic controled venting, uhmmm. That's all that comes to mind instantly, give me a bit, I'll think of more....


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> anyone ever use club soda? just check its ph and adjust to your ph level for watering. i havent tried it yet but am going to maybe today.


ive used it as a foliar spay:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 6, 2008)

you mean this one ?
hxxp://www.planetnatural.com/site/chi-foliar-spray.html
change xx to tt just a reminder 

just that, does it do the same as what co2 does,   maybe I can get chi plants around the crops? 



			
				Pothead420 said:
			
		

> ive used it as a foliar spay:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> dry ice, ice cream stores, .75 per lbs, yeah yeah, and co2 to fill in the chamber, oh well,   I was thinking, and I knew theres something easier than that..    yall can do this really easy,  all ya got to have is empty one gallon milk plastic carton..   add lot of sugar,   maybe  half or 2/4 then add water,  and  make a little hole for the tube like usually go to the buds area in flowering room.  the hole should be near the cap top.   now the final process,  drop the yeast in the milk carton, it will begin makin co2 itself less hassle than dry ices!!  put em in the flowering room and plug in the tube to the hole that goes to around the buds,   I hope I helps.   those is brillant I ever thoughof!


co2 is only benificaial if theres almoast no ventilation instead of bad air you bring the co2 so high it dont matter and the plants love it but it takes alot more than can be provided by that method i used to use a tank and an injector and i only used it in situations that have bad air circulation i find if you give your plants plenty of fresh air its about the same as no air flow and co2. i tried everything on timers before the co2 would go on for a half hour the vents would shut off for and hour so the co2 had an hour to seap into the plants every other hour  but it worked better closed off with loads of co2 so i just go with alot of fresh air intake its all i need and it dont cost money for fresh air:hubba:


----------



## Pothead420 (Aug 6, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> you mean this one ?
> hxxp://www.planetnatural.com/site/chi-foliar-spray.html
> change xx to tt just a reminder
> 
> just that, does it do the same as what co2 does,   maybe I can get chi plants around the crops?


just plain carbonated water from any local store i dont even now if it works ive never done a side by side with it. its a old hippie grower who told me that so i just did it it and been doing it since dont hurt them thats for sure


----------



## Growdude (Aug 6, 2008)

Just open a can of pepsi in your grow area, works about the same. lol


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Aug 6, 2008)

what brand of carbonated water are you guys using as a foliar spray?


----------



## Tater (Aug 6, 2008)

The best way to use CO2 is in a sealed grow room where there is no ventilation.  The only ventilation you should have is to cool your lights.  Then you need a dehumidifier to control humidity, possibly an ac unit to control temp (unlikely if you cool your lights well enough) and thats about it.  Well thats the basics .  You need to bring the PPM up to 1500 while its lights on and then back down to about 600-800 ppm's while its lights off.  I'm working towards a sealed room setup and every paycheque and harvest brings me one step closer .


----------



## Tater (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh ps you could stand in your grow room and just breath naturally and you would release more CO2 than that bucket would.


----------



## city (Aug 7, 2008)

i was told about the same thing.. even the hydro guy told me about it. 5 gal bucket. ale sugar and water and a block of yeast. open hole on the bucket with a ceap fish tank air pump. put some tubes  from the pump to the bae of the plant.. last one week and stinks


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 7, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> I agree 100%. This is a very poor method of Co2 induction. In order to benefit from Co2, you must be able to totally control ppm, air circulation/venting, temperatures, ect.
> Yeast and sugar just makes a mess and stinks.. IMO.



Well, I agree with what you're saying totally, but I would just like to add that I still think it's _possible_ for the sugar and yeast method to be beneficial without having the rest of your i's dotted and t's crossed.  For instance, I started my veg by adding a 5 gallon bucket filled with sugar water and yeast on a piece of toast, and even though I majorly overfed my babies and subjected them to high temps for 7 weeks of flowering, they're still mighty big and healthy.  Of course, I can't at all say what is responsible for what, but that wouldn't lead me to conclude that using the sugar water and yeast method for increasing CO2 isn't something that would be worthwhile to experiment with even if you don't have the most scientific grow setup.  Also, there is no smell or mess.  It's actually quite simply to set up, and once it's set up, it requires absolutely no attention.  So besides the price of the sugar and the packet of yeast, it's a pretty no lose situation.

BTW, these are the instructions I went by when putting together my CO2 setup.  They are one of many docs I downloaded a while back, in a pack called "Complete Canabis Grow Library".  So nice info, there.



> Stickydanks basic CO2 method
> 
> * 10lb. white sugar
> * 5 gallon clean bucket W/lid
> ...



edit: although, after typing all that, I went and opened up my sugar and water bucket for the first time in months, and this is what I saw, so who knows how long I've been getting results out of that bucket. lol  

But maybe just with my plants seeing it there, there was a placebo effect and they kept growing as if there was more CO2 in the room than there actually was.  :ignore:

Though I can say that it was still bubbling a couple months after I first set it up, before I sealed it, so it does have a decent amount of life to it.



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> what brand of carbonated water are you guys using as a foliar spray?



I use "Big K Sparkling Water" from Krogers.  Just make sure when you look at the side panel that you see this.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Aug 7, 2008)

This got me intregued so i done some calculations:

this is the reaction for the fermentation of sugar

C6H12O6(aq) = 2CH3CH2OH(aq) + 2CO2(g)
Glucose         = 2XEthanol         + 2Xcarbon dioxide
180.15588g    = 92.13688g       + 88.019g

so if you had 1kilo of sugar, you would get about 400g of CO2 (knowing that sugar isn't pure glucose)

so i can't see this working on a small scale, hope i cleared things up

peace


----------



## Thorn (Aug 7, 2008)

to cover up smell I burn incense. To add CO2 to my plants I keep them in my bedroom where I often breath out CO2 hehe

Sorry can't help. just felt like posting something random


----------



## Des Pot (Aug 22, 2008)

i read somewhere that the reaction when vinegar is added to bi-carbonate of soda produces CO2. i have no idea as to what quantities required but maybe someone out there has the knowledge.


----------



## Tater (Aug 22, 2008)

Soda contains CO2 thats what gives it bubbles, shake it if you want to release it.  No vinegar necessary.  If someone wants to prove to me that this works and is beneficial then by all means do a side by side grow, until then I stand by the opinion that you are both wasting your time and money.


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2008)

I gotta' agree... Even though it is producing a 'slight' amount of c02, the conditions/environment 'probably' aren't going to allow, provide for proper utilization, anyhow.
When I have tried to run my lights in the summer, I tried this very method, trying to utilize and help through the high tmps. "I" could not determine any benefit.


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 23, 2008)

wont a good vent system be good enough? how much CO2 do you need.


----------



## Hick (Aug 23, 2008)

canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> wont a good vent system be good enough? how much CO2 do you need.


ABSOLUTELY.. proper air exchange is all you really need.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah That ^^^^  move enough air in and out...thats all I do


----------



## Tater (Aug 23, 2008)

Yup what they said.  The only time CO2 addition would be a benefit is if you could keep the levels around 1500 ppm while lights are on and maintain a higher temperature as well.  This is where I would eventually like to end up as time marches on I'm getting closer to the goal of a sealed environment grow room.


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> The best way to use CO2 is in a sealed grow room where there is no ventilation.  The only ventilation you should have is to cool your lights.  Then you need a dehumidifier to control humidity, possibly an ac unit to control temp (unlikely if you cool your lights well enough) and thats about it.  Well thats the basics .  You need to bring the PPM up to 1500 while its lights on and then back down to about 600-800 ppm's while its lights off.  I'm working towards a sealed room setup and every paycheque and harvest brings me one step closer .



that what we have, sealed growroom (5x5x12) a/c straight to light then light to exhaust, and has other a/c in the room.. which other duct fan receive and go into the sealed room, what kind of co2 2 cent method I can use?  eventhough I do have co2 tank, but almost empty


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 28, 2008)

hello, I would like to post this as update and better way of 2 cent co2 system that can work with aeroponic, hydro and soil system, even in grow room and I found it in 4th edition of how to hydro, so here it is
A simple way to create and distribute co2 indoors using a few inexpensive parts. you'll need a one gallon milk jug a pound of sugar, enough water to dissolve the sugar, a packet of yeast, and some tubing. beging by drilling a small tight hole in the cap of your one gallon jug, then pass a length of 1/4'' air tubing though it just enough so that it hangs inside the bottle. the other end should be placed near your plants, preferably behind a fan that will evenly distribute the co2 thoughout your garden area.. fill your container with one pound of sugar, add warm water, stir until completely dissolved, (make sure you leave an air space at the top of the container so the tubing doesn't go under water) add the packet of yeast, replace the cap and stir co2 will be released gradually as the yeast begins to digest the sugar. recharge your "co2 generator" with fresh water, sugar, and yeast once per week.   the left over  can be used as homemade beer of your own  :fly:


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY.. proper air exchange is all you really need.



yo hick down here  ya think this update what I posted will work?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Aug 29, 2008)

free CO2 = talk to your plants. Use your doggy or baby voice.


----------



## Hick (Aug 29, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yo hick down here  ya think this update what I posted will work?


...it produces c02... but to what extent, if it is beneficial, ?? ...
"I" .. kinda' doubt it.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 15, 2008)

how about this one...why not do this.. get seltzer water, put in the water sprayer, and add sugar, pretty like a pint  and shake it.. also maybe little batch of yeast.. and plant foods,   spray on leaves and lighty on new buds (not mature buds),  maybe that will help buds to beef up  also for leaves to earn more sugars for their plant health and could double the plants s ability to make more buds? 
it could help nute lockdown to be avoided?   just my theory... could work?


----------



## Growdude (Sep 15, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> how about this one...why not do this.. get seltzer water, put in the water sprayer, and add sugar, pretty like a pint and shake it.. also maybe little batch of yeast.. and plant foods, spray on leaves and lighty on new buds (not mature buds), maybe that will help buds to beef up also for leaves to earn more sugars for their plant health and could double the plants s ability to make more buds?
> it could help nute lockdown to be avoided? just my theory... could work?


 
Forget about these crazy ideas stick to what works.
Proper light,air and nutes, no reason to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Forget about these crazy ideas stick to what works.
> Proper light,air and nutes, no reason to reinvent the wheel.


 

Afforable to provide co2s to plants is all what is about.

what is to reinvent?  there is lot of ways to provide co2s though..


----------



## Growdude (Sep 18, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> Afforable to provide co2s to plants is all what is about.
> 
> what is to reinvent? there is lot of ways to provide co2s though..


 
Yes like opening a window and turning on a fan.

There is no need for homemade sprays and buckets that dont produce enough CO2 to be worth any amount of money spent on them.


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 18, 2008)

You cheap CO2 people are suffering from the placebo effect.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

maybe some people here got some points, thanks grow dude,  tottally true,  bring air from outside near where tree is is good produce enough of co2 to bring in the grow site....    very brillant  we uses a/c  going into grow room too..

anyone can close this forum?   btw  anyone lives in moutains, does gets plently of co2 than wetlands..  so  really not real a big deal.. but its important for buds to have some co2, thats is what its all about... passions of buds


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Feb 18, 2009)

Des Pot said:
			
		

> i read somewhere that the reaction when vinegar is added to bi-carbonate of soda produces CO2. i have no idea as to what quantities required but maybe someone out there has the knowledge.



The reaction is:
HC2H3O2 + NaHCO3 ===> NaC2H3O2 + H2CO3
60.05g    + 84.007g ===> 136.08      + 62.03g

the H2CO3 breaks down to CO2 and H2O...

H2CO3 ===> 2H2O   + CO2
62.03g ===> 18.015 + 44.01g

with a kilo of each you'll get 523g of CO2.

hope that helps, peace


----------

